# Omega Pocket Watch - Info Needed



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This is my Uncle's Omega pocket watch (I guess it runs in the family) and he'd like to know more about it, if possible. He doesn't have a computer so I volunteered to try and help.

A few quick snaps, I have more if they're needed.





































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Any/all information will be gratefully received, especially as I know diddly squat about pocket watches. Thanks for reading.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

